# Sea Salt Question?



## tjohnson (Apr 7, 2010)

Is Sea Salt healthier for you than regular iodized salt?  If So Why?

Can Sea Salt be substituted for regular iodized salt?

Do I have to use more or less Sea Salt in a recipe that calls for iodized salt?

Can sea Salt be substituted for Kosher Salt?


Thanks!


Todd


----------



## polishmeat (Apr 7, 2010)

Todd,

This might not be too great of help, but has some good info on the differences:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes-a...lts/index.html


----------



## chefrob (Apr 8, 2010)

"healthier" depends on your own health. iodized salt is an easy solution for iodine deficiency. have your doctor check to see if you have a thyroid problem.


----------



## bustintires (Apr 8, 2010)

you will have to measure by wieght rather than volume. if it is the fine sea salt like i use it will be much saltier. i get mine at a local asian market. 10# for six dollars.


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 8, 2010)

Sea salt is mostly NaCl (sodium chloride) just like iodized salt.

Sea salt is truly from evaporating ocean water, and by doing so has some trace minerals in it that regular iodized salt has less of, but then it (sea salt) has a little less iodine.

Now here's a kicker.  If you are like most people and buy that big container of Iodized salt that sits for 6 months to a year, then after several months the iodine has oxidized and is in a state that is very hard for the human body to absorb.

personally i use sea salt for regular cooking,  pickling salt for any bulk use like rubs or sausage.  I take a multivitamin that has iodine in it.

Should note I did simplify this a little for the post and did not get into the iodine/iodide issues or how they relate to thyroid, fibrocystic breast disease, or ovarian cysts.


----------



## meateater (Apr 8, 2010)

I only use Kosher salt now, that iodized salt to me is rank, I only discovered this after I quit smoking tobacco and can actually taste flavors now.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 8, 2010)

1.  Not enough ta notice.

2.  Yup.  But wiegh out how much iodized salt ya woulda needed an then wiegh out the sea salt.  Different size grains an such.  Only way ta keep the salt level the same.

3.  Wiegh it an ya got the right amount.

4.  Yup, but wiegh it.  It's all about the crystal size, even different brands a kosher salt measure out different cause a the size a the crystals.  If ya wiegh yer salt it will always be more consistent even with the different types an brands.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 8, 2010)

Great Responses....Thanks!

My brother has high blood pressure and tells me that Sea Salt is better for you than Iodized Salt.  

Personally, I think either in moderation is OK, but when used in excess can cause health issues.

Does salt used in commercially processed food contain iodine?


Thanks!


Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 8, 2010)

polishmeat,

Good Article from Food Network.  It basically says that "Salt is Salt", but minerals, impurities and iodine add to the flavors and/or bitterness of the salt.

Thanks!


Todd


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 8, 2010)

We or I have switched to sea salt and to me it taste better but then It could be in my head too. The wife tried to get me to eat that fake salt and it tasted just like it sounds FAKE. Now the doctor wants me to work on my blood pressure but that little pill I eat each day works wonders and I can have some sea salt too. I just don't use that much.


----------

